# SFE 15 min delayed volume data



## suprsnipes (5 August 2008)

Hi everyone,

The following link takes you to the volume summary on the SFE (Sydney Futures Exchange) and includes the SPI 200 as well as puts and call options numbers...

Do any other traders utilize this data??

http://www.sfe.com.au/content/prices/rtp15volsum.html


----------



## IFocus (5 August 2008)

I have an IB account and Amibroker so see the SPI real time for free


----------

